# White spot on my betta?



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

My betta has a white spot on his black head. I never noticed it till last night. Everything I read say it could be ick, but he has no syptoms at all. So does anyone have a clue what it is? Or could it just be a missing scale???


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is he still eating? Is he still swimming normally?

What temperature is the tank at? (Betta's need temps in the 80's.) What are the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings?

Is it one spot? Is it big or small? Does it look fuzzy or smooth?

If you could answer these questions we can maybe start to help you figure out whats wrong.

If you can, try to get a close up shot of the spot and post it in this thread as well... it's easier to diagnose if we can see it. (I know it's not easy getting close ups of fish, but do your best.)


----------

